
Russia Hack of U.S. Politics Bigger Than Disclosed, Includes GOP - molecule
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/russia-hack-u-s-politics-bigger-disclosed-includes-gop-n661866
======
villedespommes
IMO, real enemies are within... running for President. They dragged the US
into numerous and very expensive conflicts all around the globe and make huge
profits off the backs of ordinary people. To my biggest dismay, my income tax
rate is even bigger in the US than it was in Canada and yet I'm not receiving
even a fraction of services.

~~~
rukittenme
Out of curiosity, what were the tax rates like in Canada and the US? And at
what income level (if you feel comfortable sharing)?

~~~
trhway
For 2016:

[http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/fq/txrts-eng.html](http://www.cra-
arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/fq/txrts-eng.html)

    
    
        15% on the first $45,282 of taxable income, +
        20.5% on the next $45,281 of taxable income (on the portion of taxable income over $45,282 up to $90,563), +
        26% on the next $49,825 of taxable income (on the portion of taxable income over $90,563 up to $140,388), +
        29% on the next $59,612 of taxable income (on the portion of taxable income over $140,388 up to $200,000), +
        33% of taxable income over $200,000.
    
    
    

US, [https://www.irs.com/articles/projected-us-tax-
rates-2016](https://www.irs.com/articles/projected-us-tax-rates-2016) , best
case - joint declaration:

$0—$18,550 10%

$18,551—$75,300 $1,855 plus 15% of the amount over $18,550

$75,301—$151,900 $10,367.50 plus 25% of the amount over $75,300

$151,901—$231,450 $29,517.50 plus 28% of the amount over $151,900

$231,451—$413,350 $51,791.50 plus 33% of the amount over $231,450

$413,351—$466,950 $111,818.50 plus 35% of the amount over $413,350

$466,951 or more $130,578.50 plus 39.6% of the amount over $466,950

~~~
villedespommes
Ontario

5.05% on the first $41,536 of taxable income, +

9.15% on the next $41,539, +

11.16% on the next $66,925, +

12.16% on the next $70,000, +

13.16 % on the amount over $220,000

vs Oregon

Oregon Taxable Income Rate

$0 - $3,350 5.00%

$3,350 - $8,400 7.00%

$8,400 - $125,000 9.00%

$125,000+ 9.90%

------
gragas
Why does everyone just take the word of the current administration to be true?
The director of national intelligence, James Clapper, said that he (and the
US' intelligence agencies by proxy) is uncertain who is responsible for the
attacks.

I have not seen a single shred of evidence that links Russia to the attacks,
other than words that come out of politicians mouths. This all seems like a
political narrative to me.

------
matmo
Almost seems like an attempt to shift the dialogue from "Republican vs.
Democrat" to "USA vs. Russia". Why put out this article now, instead of when
this first became public "knowledge"? I get the feeling this is the democratic
establishment trying to say "Look, the GOP is getting hacked too! Lets all
turn our focus on Russia!"

This is admittedly speculation, though. You can't really trust the government
or the media these days, so I don't even know which bits of information I'm
working with are true or false.

~~~
M_Grey
In the absence of evidence, invention and speculation don't really help.
Moreover, the reality of conspiracies coming to light and burning the
conspirators should always be considered when concocting theories.

~~~
villedespommes
Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence. This is exactly how science
works. One observes, posits a theory and lastly proves it. Theories are a
speculation by default

~~~
M_Grey
Hypotheses are speculation, and worthless if you're not able to test them.

~~~
matmo
>In the absence of evidence, invention and speculation don't really help

In the same vein, until I see actual evidence (and not just "Mr. SoAndSo said
so-and-so is true), I'll factor in the claims of the US government and media
as just hypotheses.

I think its unfair to say that we should refrain from discussing or theorizing
about topics when the truth is murky just because we can't test it. I'd test
it if I could, but the reality is that we're never going to have that ability
(unless we magically achieve _complete_ governmental transparency somehow).

~~~
M_Grey
Now _that_ is fair, and I'm not suggesting that people not speculate, but
there needs to be an element of the reality that we just _don 't know_.

------
cairo_x
Doesn't a source have to provide specific evidence to be even considered a
source?

